# irda0 not in dev even if reported by kernel

## Sgeorg

Hi!

I want to setup my irda usb device but it does not work!!

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:11.3-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x50f/0x180) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver irda-usb

IRDA-USB found at address 2, Vendor: 50f, Product: 180

IrDA: Registered device irda0

USB IrDA support registered

```

But there is no irda0 in dev (serched the whole dev)!

```
My modules load:

gentoo georg # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

irda-usb               11120   0  (unused)

irda                   98064   0  [irda-usb]

nfs                    78480   1  (autoclean)

........... and so on

```

(/etc/init.d/irda was also started before I pluged in the usb irda)

so why is there no irda0 in dev? shouldn't devfs create the device file if it doesn't exist?

my kernelconfig:

```

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

# CONFIG_DONGLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set
```

Thanx for help!

Georg

----------

## J.M.I.T.

I don't think it would be called /dev/irda0 but something like /dev/ircomm0 have you looked at your /dev/usb directory yet? maybe there's an entry for your irda device...

----------

## Sgeorg

I have searched the whole dev tree but found nothing!

Then I loaded some other irda related modules ircomm-tty and then I had "ircomm*" in /dev/ but the irda-usb module is still unused, so there is no "connection" to a dev file I could use to attach to the irda0 or else what called.

Any ideas!!??

THanks 

Georg

----------

## lunatc

if you do an ifconfig irda0, do you get something like this?

```

root@tonilnx toni # ifconfig irda0

irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 1b:f0:ae:99

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8386 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:8

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:262362 (256.2 Kb)

```

----------

## Sgeorg

That helped a lot!

But one solution is still missing! I want to attach my irda to lirc (remote controll) but the instructions for doing so on the lirc page are completly different form what I've done now.

So is ther any gentoo (devfs) specific howto for lirc with usb-irda?

(found none in the forum and none at google)

Georg

----------

